# Cat with pelvis broken by car



## Rosie The Cat (Sep 21, 2014)

Hi,

Our cat, Rosie, was hit by a car 5 days ago :sad:, I found her crying and crawling her way back to the house, and got her to the vet immediately.

She has a fractured pelvis and her tail is paralysed, they said she made need to have the tail removed. The vet said he wanted to keep her in until she had used the tray to urinate and defecate, they said she had done both and she came home 2 days ago.

Since being back home, she hasn't used the tray once, but she is passing quite a lot of urine on her blanket whilst laid down, the vet had said before she came home that there could be possible nerve damage to the bladder and/or bowel. She can't stand up in the litter tray unless we hold her front end up, but even then she still wobbles and doesn't attempt to use the tray.

Something strange that she's doing is eating or trying to eat the cat litter (fresh and unused), I have to really hold her back from doing it as she seems very intent on eating it. After having a search on Google, I could only see references to cats with illnesses eating litter, which they apparently do if they feel they need minerals if they're ill, and the only other thing I saw mentioned which could be possible, was as a response to stress.

Has anyone had any instances of cats eating litter like this?

We had to take her back to the vet today, as we were concerned with her urinating, the vet expressed her and a lot came out, we're still waiting for her to defecate, but not sure if she can or not, even though she did in the vets. The vets said today that she isn't constipated, but to bring her back on Tuesday, and he said it might be kinder to let her go if she hasn't used the tray by then.

I'm not prepared to do that as I feel that is far to little time to determine if it's bladder or bowel problems, rather than her just being in such pain that she doesn't want to pass anything.

My question to others who have had this is, if your cat wasn't defecating after pelvic injury, what sort of time span was it before they started using the tray?

Thanks in advance for any advice.

Forgot to mention, the vet gave her a morphine injection today as she's in a lot of pain when moving.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I am sorry that your cat has been injured in this way.
I have no personal experience, but have seen several similar threads on here over the years and do agree with you that 5 days or a week is too short a time to give the cat a chance to recover.
has she been given appropriate pain relief or any other medications?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear of the injury to poor Rosie. 

I agree with Paddypaws 5 days is far too short a time to be able to judge what kind of recovery Rosie will make, and I am very pleased to hear you won't be allowing your vet to talk you into having her pts. 

Some of the cases we have had posted on these forums have taken months to get back normal function of bowel and bladder. So please do not give up hope. Hopefully she will also get the use of her tail back in time, and can avoid having it amputated. 

If Rosie is not yet able to pee unaided you can ask the vet or vet nurse to show you how to express your cat's bladder, as this will need doing twice a day until she can open her bladder herself. Rosie may not much like you doing it, but hopefully she would get used to it. 

As for her bowel, whilst she is on strong (morphine derived) painkillers 
her bowel function will slow down, and she could even become constipated. She may need the help of laxative such as Miralax. But if you give her that you MUST increase her fluid intake, by feeding a wet food diet only and adding water to her food. 

Give her Vetbed fleece to lie on at present, and put wads of newspaper underneath. This is so if she pees whilst lying down, the Vetbed acts as a wick, and the urine passes straight through leaving the fleece and the cat dry. The Vetbed will still smell of pee so you will need to have several pieces and launder them every day. Luckily they dry quickly. 

Please come back and let us know how Rosie gets on. Sending loads of healing thoughts to her.


----------



## Rosie The Cat (Sep 21, 2014)

Hi PaddyPaws,

We've been given Meloxicam as a pain killer to give to her once day, the only other medication was the morphine injection today.

Glad to hear that you also think a week is too short to give her a chance to recover, I couldn't believe it when he said about putting her to sleep so soon.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Rosie The Cat said:


> Hi PaddyPaws,
> 
> We've been given Meloxicam as a pain killer to give to her once day, the only other medication was the morphine injection today.
> 
> Glad to hear that you also think a week is too short to give her a chance to recover, I couldn't believe it when he said about putting her to sleep so soon.


I am so sorry to hear that this has happened to your lovely girl! I am not sure whether she will recover very quickly from this as I have experienced the same with a cat years ago when my cleaner accidentally let my cat out of the front door! What the Vet suggested then was to give my girl Bran in her food so she didn't have to "push" and I feel that because your cat is in pain she is not wanting to do this. As I said it was a long time ago so there might be something better that you could give her. She is going to need a lot of attention as you already know! I pray for a good outcome. You might want to try another Vet who will not give up so easily? Good luck hugs to you and Rosie X


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I have no idea of meloxicam would be strong enough for the pain she may be experiencing, but do know that vets can use Buprinex/Buprenorphine which is a much stronger painkiller albeit with a shorter action. My vet has let me use it as an injection myself at home so it may be worth asking if this might be a possibility.
chillminx mentions vetbed which is a great suggestion, you could also use puppy training pads (Pets at Home or Home bargains) which are absorbent with a waterproof backing, and disposable.
How about doing a google search and seeing if there is a local-ish vet who might offer acupuncture as I am sure this could help the healing process.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

When I was living in the countryside a stray that was always hanging around my parents house suffered a broken pelvis after being hit by a car. We paid for surgery and recovered completely (she was walking a bit strangely).
I thought that your Rosie died in that accident. Glad she didn't


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I used the incontinence mattress pads for humans as my last cat used to wee in her carrier when going to the Vet I found them very cheap in the supermarkets they measure 60x60cm so a good size for a cat bed. I'm not sure how much the puppy ones are they might be cheaper so might be worth checking before you buy.


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

please have a look at my early posts about my cat Scarfy, she had the same issues, it was nearly 2 weeks before she pooed, but removing the tail was the best thing we could have done for her ... it takes the pressure off the spine so that any issues with the bladder where lifted ... scarfy maybe tailess and a bit stiff sometimes but is getting around great now - has lost the ability to jump great distances, but give Rosie a chance ... the tail may make all the difference, however if it doesnt' then that would be thet ime to start making decisios ref pts - but it's still too early. A mild laxative might help too, as the stress might make her hold it in - and she's going to be bruised and sore ... give her time, but if you decide to remove the tail, and there's no improvement you may have to think again x


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Petit Ours, a rescue, has had his tail removed after being hit by a car (his tail was broken). He's just as cute as before and it doesn't bother him at all.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Hello hello.

I'm sorry to hear about your kitty.  Poor Rosie. Does she have any other injuries, or is it just her pelvis that has been damaged?

I have to say, with tail paralysis and bowel/bladder problems, I'm worried about severe damage to the lumbosacral nerves. This damage could be temporary, caused by stretching of the nerves during the trauma or damage to the myelin around the neurones; or it could be permanent, due to the nerves being severed.

Unfortunately, it's impossible to know - time is needed, we have no crystal ball. There are some indicators we can look for that might give us a clue either way.

Do you know if your cat can feel her tail at all? If it's squeezed hard, does she react? The whole tail should be checked, but the most important part is the base of the tail. This was studied in a 2009 research paper: they found that cats that couldn't feel their tailbase had only a 1 in 7 chance of regaining tail function. Cats who _could_ feel their tailbase had an 8 in 9 chance of regaining tail function.

Obviously, as you have said, Rosie's tail can always be amputated. If she has no feeling whatsoever in her tail this would be a sensible step, because the chances of her regaining tail function are slim and in the meantime the tail will be dragging her down, getting dirty etc. She won't be able to feel if she has damaged it. So it's better off, off.

The big issue with these kitties is not their tail - it's their bowel and bladder function. This has a much bigger bearing on their quality of life, both short-term and long-term, and the prognosis.

A fairly good indicator here is perineal sensation. Can Rosie feel her bottom? If you poke her anus (sorry, Rosie), does it twitch? If you pinch the skin around the bottom with tweezers, can she feel it?

Based on another study (back in 1985), I tell owners that cats who can feel their bottom have a very good chance of regaining control of their bladder and bowels. 75-100% of them will make a good recovery (though some lose their tail). However, cats who _can't_ feel their bottom have only a 50-50 chance of regaining normal bladder and bowel function.

Cats that do recover take time - longer than a week - but it's important to set a time limit for Rosie's sake as well. The average time for return of bladder function - if it's going to return at all - is about two weeks (thirteen days, to be precise). Importantly, research has shown that cats that haven't recovered within one month are EXTREMELY unlikely to recover at all. So, on that basis, I usually tell owners we'll give it a month. If there is no progress, it's usually time for the discussion about euthanasia.

What is the worst case scenario here?

There are some cats out there who never recover full control of their bladder and bowels after pelvic or spinal injuries, but they survive because they are managed by their owners. These owners learn how to check and express their cat's bladder to make sure it never gets too full, and have to manage faecal incontinence and/or constipation where it occurs. It can be a messy business, and I don't know of anyone personally who has taken on this commitment indefinitely, but I have heard of it.

Speak to your vet and find out a bit more about the neurological findings on Rosie, regarding her tail and perineal sensation. This will give you a bit more of an idea about her long-term prognosis (though, as I said, none of us can know for sure without a crystal ball, unfortunately).

Book the tail amputation if appropriate, ask to be shown how to check the size of her bladder and, if necessary, how to express it. Be prepared for her management to be hard work and messy, but if she starts to improve then hopefully it will only be a matter of weeks. She may need medication to help with constipation or with her bladder function. These kitties are more prone to UTIs, so keep an eye out for any blood in her urine or feeling unwell.

Have in mind a timescale for Rosie, and prepare yourself for the possibility that she may, sadly, be one of the ones who don't make it.

And remember, different cats and owners cope differently. If you have to express her bladder but she finds it too distressing, or confining her is not an option with your other commitments, for example, then it is not wrong or unkind to let her go. It really depends on how she is coping and how you are coping.

Do seek a second opinion if you remain unsure.

Good luck and lots of hugs for Rosie xxx


----------



## Rosie The Cat (Sep 21, 2014)

@ ChillMinx,

Thanks, it's good to hear that in some cases it can take quite a while for them to get their bladder/bowel functions back to some normality, and I was looking at YouTube videos earlier about expressing cats, which was very helpful if we need to do that. I also saw some amazing paraplegic cats on there who look to be living great lives even with such disabilities.

It would be nice to think that it's just temporary nerve damage in her tail, and that the feeling will come back, but if not, then it would be better to lose the tail, as it would be open to getting sores and snagged on things etc.

Re morphine derived medicines, as far as I know, today was the only time she'd had morphine, I can't remember if they gave her that the day we took her to the vets, and I haven't got an itemised bill to check (I'll find out), it's just been the Meloxicam given at home.

I'll check out the Vetbed stuff, I know the stuff you mean if it's similar to what the vets use in their cages.

Thanks for your kind thoughts for Rosie 

@ Soozi, the idea about using bran may help, I'll do some searches on that and see if it's mentioned elsewhere, but I don't see why it couldn't be of use, thaks for your kind words also 

@ PaddyPaws, Rosie is completely spaced out on the morphine, she's been lying there with her eyes open since she had the injection at noon, she appears to be asleep but in a trance like state, we'll ask the vet if he can give us something stronger for such as the things you suggested, thanks.

@ Britt, yes, she's alive thankfully, I just hope things pick up for her, I really don't want to lose her.

Right, time for some sleep, I've been up since 7:00pm yesterday, I'm staying up all night with Rosie, and the Mrs is watching her during the day, she'll be giving me a call at 12:30am for my next shift 

@ Shoshannah, thanks, I shall reply to you when I wake up.


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

I don't have any advice for you. Just wanted to say how sorry I am to hear bout Rosie's situation. I can only imagine how hard it is for you and those who love her. It sounds like you're doing everything you can for her and giving her the best possible chance of recovery. I'll keep everything crossed that things work out for her, wee soul. X


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Please keep on posting and updating us, I know I shall be following this thread closely.
The Morphine painkillers do make them spaced out, and it is not very nice to see as an owner....but I guess being still is not a bad thing, especially if the pain is numbed.
Shoshannah's post really does explain things perfectly.....unfortunately not all vets are as eloquent or as thoughtful in their approach. Your vet's suggestion to pts was surely not meant to be cruel, but rather to try and save you and your partner further anguish and expense when a positive outcome cannot be guaranteed.
sending bucket loads of get well vibes to Rosie.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm afraid I have nothing constructive to add  but just wanted to wish Rosie all the best & fingers crossed for her

Please do let us know how she gets on


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Shoshannah said:


> Hello hello.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about your kitty.  Poor Rosie. Does she have any other injuries, or is it just her pelvis that has been damaged?
> 
> ...


We are so lucky to have a gem like you Shosh! Thanks so much for always being there to help us through some worrying times!:yesnod:


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I am worried about Rosie's pain. My 16 year old cat has vetergesic injectable (buprenorphine) by mouth. A tiny drop on her gums has a wonderful effect on her pain. I had no idea how long she would have but she has had this pain relief for 6 months now and has had no adverse reaction at all. She is as bright as a young cat. I would have had to let her go in April without it so I wonder if this might also help Rosie


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

So sorry to hear about Rosie and can't add anything other than we're thinking of her and sending lots of get well wishes her way.

An amazing post again Shosh thank you!


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Sending Rosie all our love and best wishes for her.
Hoping that she will make a full recovery xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

How's little Rosie doing today? Did she have a good night? Thinking of you and that Rosie recovers from her ordeal. X


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

My daughter moved house and her house cat got outside. Cat was missing for 2 days, daughter thought it was cos of the house move. Cat was found not far from the new house garden and was injured, couldn't stand up etc.

Cat went to the vets who said it was an injury but more likely a kick as opposed to being hit by a car.

Cat had a broken pelvis.

Cat was already 8 or 9 at the time but went on to make a full recovery. It did take time and at first the cat just wanted to be quiet and wasn't too fussed re food.

good luck.


----------



## Rosie The Cat (Sep 21, 2014)

Hi Shoshannah,

Thank you for the very detailed reply, to answer these questions:



> Do you know if your cat can feel her tail at all? If it's squeezed hard, does she react?


I squeezed her tail in several places, including digging my nail in, there was no response from her to that.



> A fairly good indicator here is perineal sensation. Can Rosie feel her bottom? If you poke her anus (sorry, Rosie), does it twitch? If you pinch the skin around the bottom with tweezers, can she feel it?


Just a few minutes ago I noticed a piece of fecal matter had exited her, I think she may have been asleep when she passed it, not sure. It looked pretty much the same consistency as a normal 1 inch piece you'd see when a cat uses a tray. There was no blood on it, I wiped her and a few minutes later her anus had a clear watery/slime around it.

I poked her anus and also pinched the skin around it with tweezers, again, there was no response from her, she just carried on purring as I did it.

Her anus was closed after the piece came out, so I'm not sure if it was just a single lump that was inside her and came out on it's own, or whether the sphincter snipped it off a larger piece. Having said that, if there is no response from touching the anus, would that mean the sphincter also isn't working, or can the anus have no feeling whilst the sphincter can still work?



> Cats that do recover take time - longer than a week - but it's important to set a time limit for Rosie's sake as well. The average time for return of bladder function - if it's going to return at all - is about two weeks (thirteen days, to be precise). Importantly, research has shown that cats that haven't recovered within one month are EXTREMELY unlikely to recover at all. So, on that basis, I usually tell owners we'll give it a month. If there is no progress, it's usually time for the discussion about euthanasia.


I understand that bowels/bladders not working properly is an issue, but if she were to regain full use of her pelvis/back legs and was fully mobile again, I couldn't have her euthanised. I saw numerous paraplegic cats on YouTube yesterday that were doing really well despite their problems, they had nappies (Rosie wouldn't need one) on and needed their urine expressing daily, and I'd be fine with the vet showing me how to do that.

If it ended up that she has no control over her bladder/bowel movements, I'd check and wipe her throughout the day as and when any fecal matter appeared. So if she was mobile, and was being expressed and cleaned, I don't think that would affect her quality of life, if her pelvis/legs didn't heal well and she was quite immobile, then yes, I'd agree that euthanasia would be the way to go.

Thanks for all of your other advice, I'll run everything by the vet.

Thanks to everyone else for their kind words, we do talk to our cats a lot and I passed on all the good wishes, I'm sure she appreciates your well wishes


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Sending healing hugs to Rosie! hope you have some good news for us soon! Please let us know how she is getting on! I couldn't get her out of my mind last night bless her!


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Sending Rosie healing and positive vibes.
It is very early Days for her and am hoping for her to have a full recovery.

Years ago when I was little a car ran over my cats tail. She could not feel anything but we never had it removed. years later she regained full movement in her tail.

Never give up on hope xx


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Thanks for the update.
You sound like an amazingly devoted owner, and to be quite clear that you would be prepared to dedicate a lot of time and effort to keeping this special cat even if her continence does not return.
TBH, I would find urinary incontinence the hardest to deal with. If a cat is fed a high protein, or raw diet...then the faecal matter is quite hard and dry and not at all offensive to pick up. My fluffy, raw fed cats quite often seem to deposit the odd nugget away from the litter tray but it is very easy to clean away as the poops are so solid.
Urinary incontinence can be managed by expressing the bladder if the cat will allow, and by covering sleeping areas with disposable training pads.
Anyway, we are all hoping it will not come to that, so come on Rosie! get healing!
Did you get a chance to look around for an holistic vet offering acupuncture or chiropratic? They do exist and may well be able to help.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

How is little Rosie today! hope there is some improvement. X


----------



## Kitchen Maid (Aug 1, 2014)

Only just seen this thread. Have no advice to offer - only genuine sadness that this has happened to your beloved Rosie. 

Will keep checking back to find out how she is doing.


----------



## Kidlington (Aug 26, 2013)

Can you talk to a specialist in these type of injuries? I think with vets it is a bit of a lottery ie some might have seen something like this before, some might have not. 

I'd be inclined to ask around local vets to see if any were experts/better than who you have - we have a local cat clinic and that is where other vets send the cases they can't deal with. 

There are veterinary hospitals too - you could always ring them and see if they have expertise. 

It is very hard as cats do mask pain and you never actually know what is going on with them. 

K


----------



## Rosie The Cat (Sep 21, 2014)

Hi,

Rosie is just back from another check up at the vet, the Mrs said it was the nice vet this time, as she calls him , who she knows from when one of our other cats had a leg injury a few months back.

He seemed quite positive, went over the x-rays with her and showed her on a model exactly where the fracture is, said it's a common one and nearly always heals itself, he's of the opinion that the main thing is getting the bladder working, rather than the bowel, as he thinks the bowel will sort itself out.

He also said she may need to lose the tail, but expects her to be defecating on Thursday, and has given us some Lactulose to give to her in very small doses to slightly soften her stool. He also gave us some Myotonine to in some way assist the bladder to help her urinate, and to help with the expressing.

He said that because she's very sore, she won't want to put pressure on the bladder/bowel, but as the pain wears off, she'll start trying more.

Rosie was wanting to go outside at 3:15am this morning, she kept looking at the window, and at the tray, so I took her in to the other room where the cats main litter tray is, she scratched about and sort of squatted, but left the tray without doing anything, so it seems that she wants to use it but is too sore still.

She then walked very wobbly to the window expecting to be let out, and kept trying to get off the chair to go to the window after that, I had to have a good talk with her about not going out and resting 

We'll give her some laxative tonight, she had a 1/4 of a Myotonine whilst at the vets, and is due another 1/4 at midnight.

Whilst typing this, she was crying for her tray, I put her in it and a tiny piece of stool dropped, she then wobbled her to her bowls to have some food and water, so that's encouraging 

I was expecting a bigger vet bill due to the last visit to the vet on Sunday, but there was no charge for that, they only charged for the Morphine injection that day, added to that, todays 50 minute visit, getting the Lactulose, Myotonine and more Meloxicam, all that came to was 40, they also said we can bring in her in every day to be expressed free of charge, which was very nice of them, and her next check up is on Friday.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I think this is excellent news about Rosie! Ok she's not healed yet but she has really improved in the last 24 hours! Please let us know tomorrow how things are going but it all sounds really positive! You have a lovely caring Vet by the sounds of it, someone that puts the animal first not the bill! This has really cheered me up! X


----------



## Rosie The Cat (Sep 21, 2014)

@ Soozi, this particular vet today is a nice bloke, when the other feral cat we took in injured her leg, he wouldn't hear of us getting a taxi home, he said he'd drive us home. He really loves animals and goes out of his way to help, 3 stray kittens were brought in to the vets and he's taken them home to look after until a home can be found for them, he's a very nice and helpful vet


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

That sounds like good news, if she is wanting to go, then she obviously must have some feeling there which means there can't be serious lasting nerve damage. Onwards and upwards I think for her, sounds like she should be fine once she is less sore :yesnod:


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Sounds like she is getting better, in her own time. All paws crossed for her.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Poor little love 

I keep checking in every day and am keeping everything crossed for rosie :blush:


----------



## Kitchen Maid (Aug 1, 2014)

So pleased to hear some positive news about Rosie. Will be keeping everything x'd for her.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Very pleased to hear the news about Rosie is more positive! :thumbup1: Sending lots of healing vibes to her for continued progress.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

How is our lovely Rosie today? :001_tt1:


----------



## Rosie The Cat (Sep 21, 2014)

Hi all,

Although Rosie is going in the tray and digging the litter, as she has done again today, she's still not doing the bum tensing bit that cats do when they want to do their toilet.

I was thinking that maybe she thinks that she's doing it, but nothing inside is working or no feeling, so she just squats and then walks away, but cats will always turn around after doing their toilet, sniff and cover it, she doesn't turn round to sniff it, so that's telling me she can feel that nothing came out.

All we can do is keep giving her the medications and see what happens from there. I was half expecting her to do something proper in the tray today, but that's probably just me getting my hopes up. The vet said she should do her toilet on Thursday, which I thought was a bit too specific, even though he knows what laxative dose she's getting etc, so he will have a general idea, but I have a feeling she wont do anything tomorrow either.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Rosie The Cat said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Although Rosie is going in the tray and digging the litter, as she has done again today, she's still not doing the bum tensing bit that cats do when they want to do their toilet.
> 
> ...


Don't be disheartened IMO it is still early days, if she managed the tray on her own that is an improvement. As far as I know nerves don't heal very quickly at all so stay positive. When do you have to take Rosie back to the vet I'm hoping you will be seeing the vet you like. X


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm glad she's actually going in the tray and looking like she wants to go - that suggests she can feel her bladder which is halfway to having urinary function!

Fingers crossed that she continues to improve and is in the 50% of cats without feeling in their bottoms who recover.  xxxx


----------



## Rosie The Cat (Sep 21, 2014)

Rosie The Cat said:


> The vet said she should do her toilet on Thursday, which I thought was a bit too specific


The Mrs woke me up for my night shift with Rosie a short while ago, the first thing she said was, about an hour ago (which makes it Thursday, and the vet is correct), Rosie used the tray and was doing all the proper bottom motions and a small piece of stool came out , like with the piece that came out on it's own the other day, it was only about an inch long, but it's a start, I was so pleased to hear she had done something 

Still no urinating yet and she hasn't been leaking urine either since last being expressed at the vets on Tuesday, although she hasn't been drinking water from the bowl like she'd normally do when well, but we mix a good bit of water in her wet food to keep her hydrated and to help the stool.

I keep forgetting that it's a stool softener rather than a laxative she's taking, and someone did mention yesterday that the medication would be drawing liquid from her to soften the stool, so that may explain the lack of leaking urine. We did try expressing her yesterday but nothing came out.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

That's really positive news - I hope she keeps progressing now.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Rosie The Cat said:


> The Mrs woke me up for my night shift with Rosie a short while ago, the first thing she said was, about an hour ago (which makes it Thursday, and the vet is correct), Rosie used the tray and was doing all the proper bottom motions and a small piece of stool came out , like with the piece that came out on it's own the other day, it was only about an inch long, but it's a start, I was so pleased to hear she had done something
> 
> Still no urinating yet and she hasn't been leaking urine either since last being expressed at the vets on Tuesday, although she hasn't been drinking water from the bowl like she'd normally do when well, but we mix a good bit of water in her wet food to keep her hydrated and to help the stool.
> 
> I keep forgetting that it's a stool softener rather than a laxative she's taking, and someone did mention yesterday that the medication would be drawing liquid from her to soften the stool, so that may explain the lack of leaking urine. We did try expressing her yesterday but nothing came out.


That's excellent news! If you feel that you are not correctly expressing her urine then ask the Vet again and maybe try and do it there so he can watch you. I would have thought that she should urinate even if it's not much. Might be an idea to just ring the Vet and ask. So please that things seem to be on the up!


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

That's fantastic news that Rosie has managed to poo on her own. 

I haven't posted before as I didn't feel that I had anything to offer however I cannot contain my joy about your good news.

Well done, Rosie.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

RTC, you are right that stool softeners draw water into the bowel, taking it away from other areas of the body, so it is important to keep fluid intake high.

Keeping her on a wet food diet with a little water added, as you are doing, will help, and I would also make some home made chicken broth and try her with a bowl of that twice a day. Most cats love it.  The broth (after skimming off the fat) can be frozen in ice cube trays and defrosted in the microwave as required. 

Great news that Rosie is making progress! So pleased to hear this.


----------



## Rosie The Cat (Sep 21, 2014)

We had to take Rosie back to the vet yesterday, her check up was supposed to be today (Friday), but as we couldn't express her, and she was getting runny with her stool, she had to go back early to be checked. Not a lot of urine came out when they expressed her, but a fair bit of runny stool did, and they pushed a bit more out until it was more solid further back, they said it was backing up a bit, though not constipated.

She was on 2.5ml of the Lactulose 2 - 3 times a day, so they've said to drop that down to 1ml as it's making her too soft, they also said that she has tape worms, that's not something we were aware of as she always goes to the toilet when she's out, and we hadn't seen anything due ot her not using the tray indoors properly since the accident, they gave her a free worming tablet, so the worms should be dead by today.

I forgot to tell the Mrs to tell the vet the other day about her anus giving no response to being pinched, the vet wasn't aware of that. He said that whilst she's probably working ok inside, the last centimetre or so from the anus may be paralysed, but said it won't be a major problem, only that if it stays like that, she may be a bit incontinent from time to time in the long term, so there's no big deal with that really.

@ ChillMinx, funnily enough, the Mrs was thinking about chicken broth the other day, it seems to help the immune system in humans to fight colds, so it may help in cats also, but mainly for something nice to eat, to keep her hydrated and anything it does for her immune system in helping her to recover would be a bonus.

Thanks for all the kind words, much appreciated 

*[edit]*

I've added 5 photos to my album, will take some more tomorrow: http://www.petforums.co.uk/members/rosie-the-cat-albums-the-family.html


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Rosie The Cat said:


> We had to take Rosie back to the vet yesterday, her check up was supposed to be today (Friday), but as we couldn't express her, and she was getting runny with her stool, she had to go back early to be checked. Not a lot of urine came out when they expressed her, but a fair bit of runny stool did, and they pushed a bit more out until it was more solid further back, they said it was backing up a bit, though not constipated.
> 
> She was on 2.5ml of the Lactulose 2 - 3 times a day, so they've said to drop that down to 1ml as it's making her too soft, they also said that she has tape worms, that's not something we were aware of as she always goes to the toilet when she's out, and we hadn't seen anything due ot her not using the tray indoors properly since the accident, they gave her a free worming tablet, so the worms should be dead by today.
> 
> ...


I suppose you have to be prepared for setbacks it's all part of recovery and I think because of your care Rosie is going to cone out of this in time! It's good you got her back to the vet for expressing the urine. You are doing a great job I know it's tiring but it's worth it! I can't seem to look at your album? I get a notification saying in invalid file! Doh! I want to see Rosie! Will report if anyone else cannot view the photos. X


----------



## Rosie The Cat (Sep 21, 2014)

Hi Soozi,

Although they expressed her yesterday, and not much came out, she's been leaking a good bit during the night, I gave her a fresh blanket when she got back from the vets yesterday, but damp and stinks of urine already, I've just given her another fresh one.

She went in the tray twice during the night, but did nothing on either occasion, she just tried again, and it was either just a couple of drops of urine that came out, or some liquid with a piece of excrement that fell out, she wasn't tensing again, it just sort of fell out on it's own.

Not sure why the photo album isn't working for you, the link to my album is working fine at my end, did you try via my profile or just the link?


----------



## Kitchen Maid (Aug 1, 2014)

Am keeping up with the news about Rosie ...sounding positive so am very pleased to read that. Thanks for the update RTC.

I tried link too ... came up 'invalid' for me too Soozi.


----------



## Rosie The Cat (Sep 21, 2014)

Thanks Kitchen Maid, I've just reported my post #46 to Admin/Mods and asked if they can see why my album link isn't working.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Rosie The Cat said:


> Hi Soozi,
> 
> Although they expressed her yesterday, and not much came out, she's been leaking a good bit during the night, I gave her a fresh blanket when she got back from the vets yesterday, but damp and stinks of urine already, I've just given her another fresh one.
> 
> ...


I tried both link and through your profile!  
Is Rosie eating well? she sounds a brave determined little girl! if she's going to her tray she must be feeling something! this I would have thought is a good sign!


----------



## Rosie The Cat (Sep 21, 2014)

@ Soozi, strange, hopefully the staff can figure out what's wrong with the album, is my avatar showing for you? That's the same as one one of the photos I uploaded.

Yes, she's eating fine, nowhere near what she would eat before the accident, where she would have two good sized bowls of food a day, plus biscuits, much smaller portions throughout the day now with her medications mixed in, and no biscuits.

She always chews any food she's given, but since we've had her, not once has she chewed any biscuits, she always wolfs them down whole, not sure why.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Rosie The Cat said:


> @ Soozi, strange, hopefully the staff can figure out what's wrong with the album, is my avatar showing for you? That's the same as one one of the photos I uploaded.
> 
> Yes, she's eating fine, nowhere near what she would eat before the accident, where she would have two good sized bowls of food a day, plus biscuits, much smaller portions throughout the day now with her medications mixed in, and no biscuits.
> 
> She always chews any food she's given, but since we've had her, not once has she chewed any biscuits, she always wolfs them down whole, not sure why.


It's good she's eating it shows she is feeling not too bad in herself! I have reported the issue of not being able to view your album so see what happens! Yes! your avatar is displaying OK but a bit small to see Rosie properly.


----------



## Rosie The Cat (Sep 21, 2014)

If it shows, this is the one from my avatar


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

RTC, if Rosie is eating any dry food at all, even more important to increase her fluid intake whilst she is on the laxative. Glad you are considering the chicken broth. Best to use chicken drumsticks, not breast of chicken. The fact she is passing very little urine is not a good thing, as she needs to keep her bladder flushed every day. 

Also important that she doesn't lie on urine-soaked blankets as she could get chilled in her current delicate state of health. If you are using VetBed it will stay dry, as the urine goes straight through and soaks into whatever you have underneath e.g. newspapers or incontinence bed pads. [email protected] sells VetBed.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

How is our Rosie today?


----------



## Rosie The Cat (Sep 21, 2014)

Hi Soozi,

Another night of her not passing anything, she went in the tray several times during the night and this morning, but only about 5 small droplets of dark liquid came out. She seems to be in some discomfort and quite bloated today. She was constantly wanting to go out again during the night, and crying loudly in displeasure when I put her back on her blanket and wouldn't let her leave it.

It's hard for her as she was living wild when we found her, so she's used to being out, not stuck indoors all day and night for a long periods like this (12 days now), and is probably bored out of her mind, as there's only so much sleeping you can do.

She's at the vets at the moment for expressing, the Mrs rang a short while ago to say Rosie had scratched and tried to bite whilst she and the vet tried to express her, I was very surprised by that, because not once in all the time we've had her, has she once bitten, scratched or been nasty in any way, not even when she was still semi-feral, she's the most gentle and good natured cat I've ever known, she's obviously in pain and stressed out for her to do that.

The vet said it might be an idea to keep her in for the next few days, possibly until the end of the week, and they can sedate her if need be, so she's been left in their hands for now.

Can you view the photo album yet or the image I posted above?


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Aww poor little Rosie she must have been uncomfortable! We'd lash out too if we were been prodded and poked! I wonder if they will put Rosie on a drip for fluids? If the urine is dark it sounds like it's very concentrated. I hope it all turns around for soon. She is better off in the vets where she can get the rest and be monitored. I'll try again to see if I can access your photos! Will let you know. X
Just tried your albums! No luck!


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

poor Rosie. Hope she will feel better soon.
Positive and healing vibes to her xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi RTC any news? How did Rosie's night go? X


----------



## Rosie The Cat (Sep 21, 2014)

@ Soozi, the vet said he'll call on Monday to let us know how she's been over the weekend.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Rosie The Cat said:


> @ Soozi, the vet said he'll call on Monday to let us know how she's been over the weekend.


Hope you and your OH manage a little sleep. I'm sure Rosie will be fine she is in the right place. It's a long road to full recovery but she's doing well. Hugs! X


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Looking forwards to an update about Rosie! I hope she had a comfortable weekend and you are a bit rested. X


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I am hoping that Rosie is recovering and hope we hear from you soon. Thinking of you and Rosie. X


----------



## Rosie The Cat (Sep 21, 2014)

Hi Soozi,

Rosie still hasn't urinated since being in the vets on Saturday, they just phoned and said she's getting very upset and anxious when they try to express her, so they've now put a urinary catheter in to her so that she get some rest from the expressing, but that it's only a temporary measure.

Her bowels appear to be working normally and she's doing that by herself, he said she's doing a normal amount of stool, and there's no constipation, but that's it's nearly always the bladder that's the issue with these things.

We asked if it looks good in the long term with regards to expressing her indefinitely, he said he can't give a time scale as to the bladder functioning, it could take months, or it might be never, but he also said that it wouldn't be life threatening, and she could just be left to get on with it, although it would mean her being incontinent if she wasn't expressed.

Apart from that, he said she's very alert and giving a good account of herself, so we'll just have to wait and see what they say next time they phone.

We don't want her put to sleep, she still has to be given every chance possible, and it may be that once her pelvis has healed and she's not in pain from that, that expressing her may be easier, and even though she was resisting the expressing at home by tensing, I'm sure that once she's a better, if we can get in to a routine of expressing, associating her favourite food treats with expressing times, and she would know that after expressing that she felt less bladder discomfort, that things could be fine for her.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Rosie The Cat said:


> Hi Soozi,
> 
> Rosie still hasn't urinated since being in the vets on Saturday, they just phoned and said she's getting very upset and anxious when they try to express her, so they've now put a urinary catheter in to her so that she get some rest from the expressing, but that it's only a temporary measure.
> 
> ...


I can only say that Rosie has fantastic loving owners! No! I would never think you would contemplate putting her to sleep it is still very early days for such an injury so time and patience is needed. I was getting a bit worried yesterday when we didn't hear from you but feel relieved for you all now that in some small ways things are progressing. When you have time please keep posting with updates as I know we are all thinking of Rosie and willing her better. Take care and look after yourselves! X


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Any news on little Rose RTC? Hope all is well. X


----------



## Rosie The Cat (Sep 21, 2014)

Hi Soozi,

The Mrs and son went to see Rosie today, when they walked in to the room, Rosie hissed at the nurse, she doesn't like them much in the vets now 

As soon as the nurse left, Rosie was doing her usual head butting, purring loudly and wanted to jump out of the cage. She ate all the food that was in her bowl, also had a drink, the nurse came back in and said that was the first time she had seen Rosie drinking, but said she had been eating well whilst there.

She's still using the tray to empty her bowel without any help, but there's still no bladder function, the vet said he had to remove the urinary catheter earlier today as she kept pulling at it trying to tear it out, so it's still a case of waiting to see if she urinates on her own, he said he'll bring her home to us on Saturday or Sunday and take it from there.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Rosie The Cat said:


> Hi Soozi,
> 
> The Mrs and son went to see Rosie today, when they walked in to the room, Rosie hissed at the nurse, she doesn't like them much in the vets now
> 
> ...


The plus side with this news is she us obviously feeling a bit better. I think you still have to wait and see about her bladder function as it could still return to normal so stay positive and give her a stroke from me. X keep in touch!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Very pleased to hear Rosie is making progress, bless her. Early days still yet, hopefully bladder function will return in time. 

Many thanks for updating us.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Fingers crossed that Rosie continues to improve 

I guess it can take a while for nerves to get back to normal after such a trauma.


----------



## Kitchen Maid (Aug 1, 2014)

Whenever I come to this site, this is the first thread I read. 

Am really pulling for little Rosie.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Kitchen Maid said:


> Whenever I come to this site, this is the first thread I read.
> 
> Am really pulling for little Rosie.


Me too I look in every day! I had a cat that had the same problem years ago and I know how stressful and upsetting it is for both cat and owners! RTC is really great at keeping us updated but as to be expected the bladder issue is slow. X


----------



## Kitchen Maid (Aug 1, 2014)

Blackie being run over is my biggest fear because we adopted him from my mother (now in care home) and he'd lived for 10 years in a very quiet cul-de-sac with no traffic. While our road isn't busy by any means, cars do come round the bend quite fast, even though 'slow' is written in large letters on both sides.

Didn't help that my neighbour said her cat had been run over and killed a few years ago.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Any updates RTC? Is Rosie coping OK and how are you and OH?


----------



## Rosie The Cat (Sep 21, 2014)

Rosie is now back at home, we're so happy to have her back with us :biggrin:

The vet brought her back a short while ago, he said she's quite stressed with being with them for the last week, she hisses at and tries to bite them whenever they go to get her from her cage. They managed to express her today, but had to give her a mild sedative to be able to do it, her bladder wasn't that full so not much came out.

She's in her cage now and was crying a lot when she first got home, she really wants to be out of it, but the crying has lessened quite a bit already and she seems more relaxed and purring. She wont lay on her blanket at all, she keeps rucking it up and has squatted on it a couple of times, resulting in a couple of small pieces of stool going on it, so her bowel appears to be working ok, as it has been whilst she was at the vets.

She's constantly digging the litter and laying in the tray, she's curled up asleep in it at the moment with her neck resting on the plastic edge of the tray, which can't be very comfortable for her, so I'm going to take the tray out and let her out of the cage occasionally to see if she wants to use it. At least she isn't trying to eat the litter now, like she was a week or so ago.

The vet said to keep her on cage rest for a month, and it didn't occur to us at the time as we were just glad she was home, but we'll need to phone him to ask if he means another month from now, or a month from the date of her injury, but I'm guessing the former, although from the reading I've done, the time span seems to differ from up to 4 weeks cage rest, to other mentions of 4 - 6 weeks, and it'll be 3 weeks on Tuesday since she was hit by the car.

With her bladder not working, there's obviously going to be a strong odour of urine from the incontinence, and a friend mentioned about something that people can put in a dogs water to stop their urine from smelling so much.

That's not something I'd heard of before, so I did a search for food additives for cats to help with urine odour, and came across a product called "GoodBye Odor" which is for small animals, I wont link to it, but you can find it if you Google the product name, has anyone tried that and had any success with it? I'm not even sure if it's available here in Ireland or if it can be imported, I can only see it on US animal sites.

That's about it for now, I'll let you know how she's getting on, and as always, thanks for all of your nice words and thoughts for Rosie, they're much appreciated by her


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

So happy that Rosie is back where she belongs


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi RTC great news that Rosie is home I'm sure with all the love and care you give her she will recover. I am just a little concerned that she wants to rest in her cat litter box as this is a sign of stress so hopefully she will soon settle and not do this. You could get the incontinence pads from the supermarket 60x60cm and see if she will lay on those so even she has an accident you can throw them away. It might be more pleasant for you and Rosie don't let her lie on anything wet. . Keep in touch and let us know how she's doing. I'm sure she will settle down in a day or so it's so much for her to cope with but you are doing great! Hugs! X


----------



## Rosie The Cat (Sep 21, 2014)

@ Soozi, I did wonder if laying in the tray might be a stress thing, same with her eating the litter previously, so hopefully after a few days back at home she'll feel better in herself and relaxed.

She's been squatting a lot, pretty much every few minutes she was doing it, but nothing much was coming out, about 15 minutes ago she got sick, after that she passed some soft stool on her blanket, then she laid down and looked more comfortable, only for a large amount of diarrhoea to come out all over her and blanket, it was a real mess 

She's curled up sleeping now, it has been a stressful day for her, so I think that's what caused her stomach to be upset, at least I hope that's the cause, and with a bit of luck she'll be better by tomorrow, we'll keep her of wet food and just giver her dry biscuits until her stool looks firmer.

We did have a look for those incontinence pads, but being in very rural Ireland, there wasn't anything like that in the local shops here, I'll see if I can order some online.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Glad Rosie is home and hope that she feels better now she is home and you start to see some improvement. I remember reading somewhere that lying in the litter tray is to do with scent. If they have moved somewhere new that doesn't have their scent on it then the litter tray will have the strongest scent they can find so they feel safe. When Topsy was in the vets they were forever having to move him out the litter tray and back onto the blanket.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Readi Disposable Incontinence Bed pads 40x60cm - Pack of 100 | eBay
you can order these online.( Other sellers sell smaller amounts)
Your vet should have them for their own use although that may be an expensive way to buy them. Otherwise pet shops sell puppy training pads, or chemists should also sell human incontinence sheets.
Sending lots of good vibes your way.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

So glad that Rosie is home - hopefully, her stress levels will reduce now she is back with her family and in familiar surroundings.

We took in a cat that had to have both back legs splinted because the ligaments had been damaged and she got very cross and agitated because she was not in control - but she quickly adapted to the situation and just got calmer and calmer each day. She soon got the hang of her limitations and would allow us to help her use the litter tray, etc.

Hope Rosie continues to improve :thumbsup:


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Rosie The Cat said:


> @ Soozi, I did wonder if laying in the tray might be a stress thing, same with her eating the litter previously, so hopefully after a few days back at home she'll feel better in herself and relaxed.
> 
> She's been squatting a lot, pretty much every few minutes she was doing it, but nothing much was coming out, about 15 minutes ago she got sick, after that she passed some soft stool on her blanket, then she laid down and looked more comfortable, only for a large amount of diarrhoea to come out all over her and blanket, it was a real mess
> 
> ...


----------



## Rosie The Cat (Sep 21, 2014)

@ Paddypaws, thanks for the link, I don't use eBay, but I have found some other washable pads on Amazon to order.

@ Lurcherlad, glad to hear that your cat adapted well to her situation with the splints, it shows how resilient they can be, and I hope Rosie will also get used to things until she's better.

@ Soozi, I think you may be correct regarding giving her dry biscuits in the hope of it helping with the diarrhoea, we were reading up on it earlier and it looks like anything with cereal in it may make matters worse, I'm guessing it's probably a bit like humans when we eat bran. We haven't got anything without cereal to give to her at the moment, even her tinned food has some some of that in it.

One thing that's bugging me, and I know they can't watch her 24/7, but all the time the vets keep saying she's doing normal stools in her tray, and that must be because they just see stool in the tray, but they obviously haven't seen her using the tray, otherwise they'd know that when in the tray, there is no movement whatsoever from her.

She just stands in the tray and either something falls out, or doesn't, she must be able to feel something inside, because she's constantly going in the tray and assuming the position, but there's no normal movement like when the other cats do their toilet, you can always see their stomachs going in when they clench to push it out, Rosie doesn't do any of that, so when they say she's using the tray normally, she isn't, and it really annoys me when people tell me something that's not actually happening.

She's been sick again a few minutes ago, not a lot came up, but then there's probably not much left in her stomach at the moment after being sick earlier on, she had just a few biscuits and a drink of water since then.

She's desperate to get back on her place on the sofa, she cries to come out of the cage to sit in the tray, and then makes straight for the sofa, I hate telling her she can't go on there, but once I get some of the incontinence pads delivered, she can go on the sofa as much as she likes during the day/evening, and will be in and out of the cage whilst I'm up with her during the night.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I really would not bother with washable pads....the ones I linked to are disposable. They are similar to baby nappies, just flat....so soak up all the fluid and smell from waste.


----------



## Rosie The Cat (Sep 21, 2014)

@ PaddyPaws, this is the washable pad I've now ordered, I'd prefer something washable, rather than something you just throw away.

Rosie has been sick for a third time about an hour ago, really hope that's just something to do with being anxious and that it settles down.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Rosie The Cat said:


> @ PaddyPaws, this is the washable pad I've now ordered, I'd prefer something washable, rather than something you just throw away.
> 
> Rosie has been sick for a third time about an hour ago, really hope that's just something to do with being anxious and that it settles down.


I would give the Vet a call asap RTC Cats show a lot of different symptoms that are stress related so it's best to check. hope to hear from you later. X


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Rosie The Cat said:


> @ Paddypaws, thanks for the link, I don't use eBay, but I have found some other washable pads on Amazon to order.
> 
> @ Lurcherlad, glad to hear that your cat adapted well to her situation with the splints, it shows how resilient they can be, and I hope Rosie will also get used to things until she's better.
> 
> ...


I hope you can get the washable pads delivered soon as I think it will help Rosie a lot if she is allowed to rest in her favourite places and reduce her stress levels. Keep with the wet food even if it has got cereal it is still better than dry. Recovery is bound to take quite a bit of time but she is much better than she was so that's positive. I know how tiring it is staying up with them during the night myself and my OH have also had to do this and it's stressful and exhausting, I sympathise X


----------



## Rosie The Cat (Sep 21, 2014)

Just got off the phone with the vet, and as I thought, like with the other vet at that practice, this vet had never seen her passing stool in her tray either, so both vets were just assuming she had bowel function due to seeing stool in her tray while she was there, which just comes out of her on it's own every now and again.

It was explained to him that she goes in the tray a lot but never does any of the usual motions, after hearing that, he said the main issue is still her bladder, and that her bowel could still start working properly at any point.

He's concerned about her being sick, and she just brought up a load of yellow bile like liquid whilst on the phone to him, he said to fast her for 24 hours except for allowing her water, and if she's no better or getting worse by tomorrow, to bring her in for an x-ray to see if there's any blockage and to keep her in again :sad:

He asked if she was still eating litter, as it could be a foreign body she's eaten to make her sick, but she hasn't attempted to eat any litter like she was trying to do over a week ago, and that was only clean unused litter she was trying to eat anyway, although it's possible that she may have eaten some whilst she was at the vets.

This is just my guess, but another possible cause of being sick might be where her bottom has been getting caked with stool and urine, and when she cleans she gets some bad germs going inside her?

I gave her a good clean around her bottom and tail yesterday after her diarrhoea, and even using 2 cloths that were rinsed and used again, as well as wipes and paper towels, they were still getting very dirty with each wipe, so you can imagine the sort of things she would be licking, and she cleans down there a lot.

Rosie is sleeping soundly on the sofa now, I put a bin bag down with a clean blanket on top, and this is the most comfortable she's looked since she came home.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Rosie The Cat said:


> Just got off the phone with the vet, and as I thought, like with the other vet at that practice, this vet had never seen her passing stool in her tray either, so both vets were just assuming she had bowel function due to seeing stool in her tray while she was there, which just comes out of her on it's own every now and again.
> 
> It was explained to him that she goes in the tray a lot but never does any of the usual motions, after hearing that, he said the main issue is still her bladder, and that her bowel could still start working properly at any point.
> 
> ...


Awww glad she's more comfortable now. Not sure if cleaning her own bottom would make her sick. Hoping the sickness stops and she won't need another X-ray. You are coping so well but I'm sure it will all be worth it. If you feel the sickness is getting worse I would take her back this afternoon. Fingers crossed. Speak later. X


----------



## Rosie The Cat (Sep 21, 2014)

@ Soozi,

Ordinarily, it wouldn't cross my mind that cleaning her bottom could make her sick, but because of the amount of stuff that is all around her bottom, I thought maybe some bacteria could have got out of hand down there causing the sickness due to licking it, just guessing at why really.

More diarrhoea has just come out or her while she was asleep, we could hear some wind and then it came out, she looks really miserable now, my poor little girl :sad:

The vet also said to stop all medication while she's fasting, she wouldn't eat anything this morning, and she has her pain killer on her food first thing, so that had to be syringed in to her mouth instead, not sure how long it takes for that to get in to her system, but her stomach would have been pretty empty at that point, about 30 minutes?

Only reason I ask is that she got sick about 50 minutes after taking the pain killer, with a bit of luck some of it would have got in to her system before she got sick.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Rosie The Cat said:


> @ Soozi,
> 
> Ordinarily, it wouldn't cross my mind that cleaning her bottom could make her sick, but because of the amount of stuff that is all around her bottom, I thought maybe some bacteria could have got out of hand down there causing the sickness due to licking it, just guessing at why really.
> 
> ...


Poor little girl! Don't think that 50 minutes was enough time for the painkiller to get through her system tbh. Could your vet do a home visit as I can't help feeling that transporting an unwell cat is a good thing at the moment. Could you get your nice vet to call in later today or this evening? It will give Rosie a chance to recover at bit if it's not a blockage. I'm so sorry she's having a bad day. If you speak to the vet again let us know what they suggest. Wish I had a magic wand. X


----------



## Carlanat17 (Oct 6, 2014)

Hello. Very sorry to heat about Rosie- I have everything crossed for her to quickly recover.

My four year old cat Sidney is currently at the vets, on strong painkillers after seemingly being hit by a car on Friday night.
He's broken three bones in his pelvis. He's not eaten since Saturday so currently on a drip.
He's due for surgery tomorrow but I was warned today that, should he not be able to urinate or defecate post-surgery, there's no alternative treatment. He's managed both so far but the vet is unsure yet as to whether he has/will have any nerve damage.
Sidney has insurance with Animal Friends but, according to my vets, they can be difficult to pay out so I've to pay the £2,000 (approx) upfront.
I'm hoping other pet owners can reassure me that Sidney has good chances? I asked my vet if I was wrong for putting Sidney through the trauma of an operation, but they said I should give him every opportunity.

I hope we both get the good news for Sidney and Rose. Xx

Carlanat17


----------



## Rosie The Cat (Sep 21, 2014)

Hi Carlanat17,

I've replied on your own topic, good luck to Sidney with his operation and recovery, 

Rosie hasn't been sick since around 1:00pm yesterday, that's nearly 14 hours ago now, and no more diarrhoea either since the last lot about 13 hours ago, there's no more water/dribble coming from her mouth either, she looks a lot more comfortable except that she's absolutely starving now, she was trying to get at the others cats food bowls a short time ago, but she's curled up asleep on the sofa again, probably dreaming about when her next meal will be i about 10 hours or maybe slightly sooner if she still looks fine in the morning


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Glad things are looking more positive for Rosie, hope it continues.


----------



## Rosie The Cat (Sep 21, 2014)

Meal time came for Rosie after her 24 hour fast, gave her some food around 11:00am, she looked at it but wouldn't eat anything, we've being trying to get her to eat all day, including with catnip on her food, she did appear a bit more interested, she just licked a bit of the catnip and juice from the food, but wouldn't eat any of the meat, she is at least drinking some water occasionally.

She's crying at times and going in the tray, but nothing comes out, she looks very unhappy at the moment, although she's still purring a lot.

*[edit]*

20 minutes since I posted, she has been in the tray at least 10 times in the last 20 minutes and crying, she just started crying and brought up a load of yellowish liquid again, that probably explains why she still doesn't feel like eating yet :sad:


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Rosie The Cat said:


> Meal time came for Rosie after her 24 hour fast, gave her some food around 11:00am, she looked at it but wouldn't eat anything, we've being trying to get her to eat all day, including with catnip on her food, she did appear a bit more interested, she just licked a bit of the catnip and juice from the food, but wouldn't eat any of the meat, she is at least drinking some water occasionally.
> 
> She's crying at times and going in the tray, but nothing comes out, she looks very unhappy at the moment, although she's still purring a lot.
> 
> ...


Poor little Rosie the fact she is purring does not I'm afraid indicate that she is content it can also mean she is in quite a bit of pain. Do you think she needs her urine expressing? I know I keep saying it but you might need to call the Vet again you need to know why she is still bringing up bile. I hope she starts to feel better soon. Please let us know how it's going. X


----------



## Rosie The Cat (Sep 21, 2014)

Hi Soozi,

We've just been checking in to Rosies medication online, one she's on for her bladder is called, Myotonin, some of the things it list for the contraindications and adverse effects are are:

diarrehoea
vomiting
increased salivatiing
watery eyes

She has all of those at the symptoms at the moment.

The vet did say she might get sick taking this medication, she had been taking it for about a week with no effects, and she was also taking it whilst staying in the vets, but we think that's what is now causing her to be sick.

We gave her 1/4 of a Myotonin tablet this evening at 9:50pm, and she started being sick again 50 minutes later, so it's probably the Myotonin causing it, we'll be back on to the vet in the morning about it. I won't be giving her that medication again, they'll have to give her something different, because she needs to be eating and feeling better in herself if she's going to get better, which she isn't doing by taking the Myotonin.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I hope Rosie is eating again? The yellow liquid you mentioned she brought up sounds like bile, which would be due to her tummy being empty for too long. 

It does sound as though it could be the Myotonin causing the vomiting and diarrhoea. Myotonin is used to treat urinary retention, so if it is having this nasty side effect, maybe expressing her urine for her would be better. 

Anything that stops her eating at present is bad news as she needs nourishment to build up her strength. Was she able to defecate before she got the diarrhoea? 
If so that is good news.


----------



## Rosie The Cat (Sep 21, 2014)

Hi Chillminx,

No, it's about 38 hours since she last ate anything, and what she ate at that time she brought up, so it's actually longer since she digested anything, apart from licking the bit of catnip and juice earlier.

She's in no fit state for us to even attempt to express her at home at the moment, she'll need to be sedated in the vets to be able to do that.

No, she hasn't defecated apart from very tiny little pieces that have fallen out as she's laying down, other than that, just liquid stuff.

Just looking back to previous posts, on Oct 5th when she was in her cage, she had a couple of small pieces of stool came out, at the time I was thinking it was a normal bowel movement because the vets said her bowels were now working properly, but thinking back, and as we know now, there is no still no proper bowel movement, she squats and nothing happens, none of the usual cat tensing when they want to pass something, she's just squatting motionless, and most of what does come out is while she is laying down or when she's asleep.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi RTC I hope little Rosie is a little better today. Will now wait to hear from you after you have spoken to the vet this morning. It's a case of getting her stable and more comfortable. As chillminx says it sounds like she needs her meds changing. X


----------



## Kitchen Maid (Aug 1, 2014)

Sad to read that the news over the last day or so hasn't been what we'd all hoped to read. 

Really wish Rosie + Sidney to get well again.

Btw, am I right in thinking that if a car hits a dog its supposed to be reported but for a cat, it doesn't? Don't know where or when I read/heard this and I could be totally wrong.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Kitchen Maid said:


> Sad to read that the news over the last day or so hasn't been what we'd all hoped to read.
> 
> Really wish Rosie + Sidney to get well again.
> 
> Btw, am I right in thinking that if a car hits a dog its supposed to be reported but for a cat, it doesn't? Don't know where or when I read/heard this and I could be totally wrong.


You are correct Kitchen Maid as cats are not registered (Licensed) you do not have to report an RTA involving a cat.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

RTC, if it's 38 hours (now more than that) since Rosie ate then if it were me I would be very concerned and would want her at the vet's for IV fluids. It is not just water she needs but her electrolytes balancing, as she has been vomiting a lot. 

Also I would buy some vitamins for her in the form of Nutri drops which you could drip into her mouth or Nurishum paste, which she might lick off your finger. 

But I imagine she is already back at the vets by now anyway having her bladder expressed under sedation, and also perhaps an enema to empty her bowel. Hopefully they will not discharge her home until they are sure she is eating again. It can sometimes be hard to get cats to start eating again once they have not eaten for a few days. 

I hope the vet discontinues the Myotonin anyway.


----------



## Rosie The Cat (Sep 21, 2014)

We offered Rosie food this morning, and it looked like she was going to eat, she licked some of the gravy and did start chewing some chunks of meat, but all she did was chew and spit them back out, she did that several times.

The Mrs took Rosie to the vets this afternoon, they're going to keep her in overnight and ring us tomorrow, but they'll probably keep her in for a day or two.

The vets assistant said the sickness might be due to her retaining urine which is causing a chemical imbalance, she might be speaking from experience, but the vet never suggested anything like that, he's said he's probably not even going to express her any more due the stress it causes her, I'd forgotten he mentioned that to the Mrs previously, when he said to just let Rosie get on with things without being expressed.

He was going to put a urethral catheter in, but after she was trying to tear it out last time, he decided not to, so she wont need to wear a buster collar this time. They're putting her on a drip, but wont she try to rip that out as well like she did with the catheter, or will that not bother her as much as the urethral one in her backside?

He doesn't think it's the Myotonin causing her sickness, he did see what we were saying about the reaction, but suggested that any adverse reaction to that would probably have started when she first had it, and not now. She's lost a bit of weight, her temperature is normal and he's going to do an x-ray of the abdomen to check for any abnormalities there.

He's thinking about doing a blood test, but thinks it's unlikely to be kidney related for example, as she was such a fit cat before the accident, and that she's youngish, even though we don't know how old she is, we're guessing she's about 4 or 5. He's concerned about the sickness but he can't see it suddenly being life threatening.

Rosies washable absorbent pad arrived today, I was very impressed with the speed of the delivery as it wasn't ordered until 6:00am on the 6th and delivered from the UK to Ireland, that'll be more comfortable for her to lay on when she gets home


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Your vet does seem to be doing everything he can for Rosie's comfort! I'm no Vet but I would think it's very possible that if Rosie is not passing urine on her own then toxins would go into her system? Wishing Rosie well from the bottom of my heart she is really going through a rough patch but I'm sure she will get better. Wait for your update RTC Hugs to you all! X


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I don't know how I missed this thread, Hugs to Rosie for a recovery.

A member has asked me if we could do a gift donations of toys and things to send Rosie our thoughts, we have just done this for another poorly cat, I think this is a great idea, is anybody with me for Rosie, if so please pm.

Hugs to Rosie xxx


----------



## Rosie The Cat (Sep 21, 2014)

It's not looking very good at the moment, the vet just called, he said Rosie ate a little amount last night and there was no vomiting.

He decided to attach a catheter because the bladder was really full, and he didn't want to cause distress by expressing her. She has had diarrehoea today and her temperature has gone up to 105 degrees, he said sometimes catheters can cause an infection, her temperature was normal yesterday.

He also said you can get temperatures just from general trauma and unwellness. He said he's not going to do blood tests to save us the expense of €60 per blood test which will cause our bill to rocket, when he doesn't think it's really relevant to have them because she was perfectly fine before the accident.

She has been given antibiotics and may give her a mild binding agent to stop the diarrehoea, his main concern is getting the appetite back and stopping the diarrehoea and any vomiting, although she hasn't vomited since being in the vets.

He's putting her on a diet of gastrointestinal (sp?) food (if she eats it), and said when you have no appetite that can affect the gut mobility and cause diarrehoea in itself, but that's just one possibility, he's thinking of different angles.

She doesn't seem to be constipated/impacted, as there wont be any food in there to cause a build up, and the little food she ate last night came out as diarrehoea today.

We asked if the build up of urine in her bladder would be causing her any problems, he said it's possible, but that's only if it leads to things like renal failure.

There's no question of bringing her home at the moment, and when asked for a time span regarding her recovery, he said to give her until at least Monday to see if there are any improvements, but that she can't go on like this indefinitely, and if she doesn't start to recover from what's going on with her, it would be kinder to put her to sleep. :sad: :sad:

He'll give us a ring tomorrow with any updates on her condition.



catcoonz said:


> I don't know how I missed this thread, Hugs to Rosie for a recovery.
> 
> A member has asked me if we could do a gift donations of toys and things to send Rosie our thoughts, we have just done this for another poorly cat, I think this is a great idea, is anybody with me for Rosie, if so please pm.
> 
> Hugs to Rosie xxx


@ Catcoonz, thank you so much for your very kind offer of donating things for Rosie, whilst your offer is much appreciated, due to not knowing what's going to happen to Rosie at the moment, I don't think it would be right to accept anything if she isn't going to be around to enjoy them :sad:, and another cat might be more suitable to receive your donation, but thanks for thinking of her, and also to the other member who hasn't been mentioned, who suggested it to you.


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

this might be what he's giving Rosie. It's recommended for use after operations and if cats have distressed stomachs.

We always have a couple of tins in the house just in case of bad tummies

Hill's Prescription Diet i/d Feline 85g (Online Only) | Pets At Home

Hope things work out for little Rosie. Stay positive. I've been following this thread since the start and I'm sending many Zen hugs to the both of you


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Rosie The Cat said:


> It's not looking very good at the moment, the vet just called, he said Rosie ate a little amount last night and there was no vomiting.
> 
> He decided to attach a catheter because the bladder was really full, and he didn't want to cause distress by expressing her. She has had diarrehoea today and her temperature has gone up to 105 degrees, he said sometimes catheters can cause an infection, her temperature was normal yesterday.
> 
> ...


While Rosie is fighting back we have to remain positive for her. I am sorry to hear thought that she is not too good at the moment. I'm wishing her to get better and hope things turn around for little Rosie. Hope to hear from you as soon as you have any updates! This has been a terrible time for all of you and I am thinking of you and sending hugs! X


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Really sorry Rosie is having such a bad time and you obviously. Hoping there will be a change in luck for her soon.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

You are right in waiting, sorry, hoping Rosie makes a good recovery and please do let me know via pm. Hugs to you.

Sorry I was insensitive by posting. xxx


----------



## Rosie The Cat (Sep 21, 2014)

Hi Catcoonz,

Your post wasn't in any way insensitive, it was a very nice gesture, so there's no need for you to apologise about that


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi RTC have been thinking about little Rosie and Purrito since I go up How is little Rosie today let us know when you have spoken to the Vet if you can please! Hugs!!!! X


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Also been up worried about Rosie and thinking of you all. x


----------



## Rosie The Cat (Sep 21, 2014)

The vet was supposed to call today, but we never heard from him, we did call before the vets was due to close, but they'd already switched to the out of hours emergency number, but I'll take it that no news is good news, and I expect he'll call tomorrow with an update.


----------



## Rosie The Cat (Sep 21, 2014)

The vet just called, Rosie has pulled a lot of her catheter out, he said he stitched it in firmly and she'd have to strain hard to pull it out, but she's managed to pull a lot of it out, and he needs help calming and holding her because she's "like a spitfire, a wild animal and a tiger" in the cage today, and he can't get anywhere near her.

I wasn't aware that catheters were stitched in place, I had it in my mind that there might be a tab on the tube with something tied though that and around the cats hips to stop it sliding out.

He said the catheter was working very well, so he wants to put a new one in, and something about doing it a different way, for which he'll need help holding and calming her down, he could give her a sedative but would rather not put her through that as well, as she's much calmer with one of us there.

She ate 1 1/2 sachets of food yesterday, she was given fresh food this morning but he hasn't been back to the practice yet to see if she's eaten that. The Mrs is going to meet him at the vets at 2:00pm, to help calm Rosie down whilst he does something with the catheter.

He hasn't taken her temperature today as he can't get near her, he said it was normal yesterday and there's no reason why it shouldn't still be today.

She'd used the tray last night, he didn't see her doing it but has kept the stool for the Mrs to see, he said it was normal formed stools, although maybe just slightly softer, but still normal.

So, despite the catheter problem, things seem to be looking up with no further diarrohea or being sick, her temperature being back to normal, passing stools, and she seems to have a bit of strength coming back the way she's fighting in her cage.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Rosie The Cat said:


> The vet just called, Rosie has pulled a lot of her catheter out, he said he stitched it in firmly and she'd have to strain hard to pull it out, but she's managed to pull a lot of it out, and he needs help calming and holding her because she's "like a spitfire, a wild animal and a tiger" in the cage today, and he can't get anywhere near her.
> 
> I wasn't aware that catheters were stitched in place, I had it in my mind that there might be a tab on the tube with something tied though that and around the cats hips to stop it sliding out.
> 
> ...


Didn't like to hear that Rosie was going berserk but it's a good sign! Rosie will fight this injury ever step of the way so we will all battle with her! Hope to hear from you when wifey is back from the vet! Rosie will calm down when he sees her I'm sure and they will get the catheter in. Thinking if you all! X


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

She sounds like a little fighter, hope she keeps improving x


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Its certainly a good sign if she's fighting back even though its stressful to watch. All things sound pretty positive and, hopefully, her Mum will make her feel better. They hate being messed about with but you have to be cruel to be kind. Lets hope it all gets sorted within the next day or two and she will soon be home again..


----------



## Rosie The Cat (Sep 21, 2014)

We weren't expecting this, but Rosie is back at home  She was very pleased to see the Mrs, purring very loudly, headbutting and rubbing in her face a lot 

The vet said it was best that she comes home today as they can't handle her any more, and to be honest, it would be so much less stressful for her at home, and that'll probably help her recover better, plus they don't want to get another nurse injured, as one was recently off for 10 days after a feral cat bit and scratched her badly.

She been taken off all previous medications because it might do more harm than good now, and she doesn't seem to be in pain at this point, so can do without the pain killers.

She's been given a sachet of Diagel powder which is for digestive disorders, and has to have 1/4 of the sachet per day, and 8 sachets of Royal Canin gastro intestinal food at 2 1/2 sachets per day for 3 days, then she can go back on her normal food.

He said we're back to the stage where it's just a case of waiting to see if her bladder and bowel function come back, but the way she is now, he wouldn't be considering putting her to sleep. She not to be expressed any more as it's too distressing for her and she may start resenting us if we do it at home, they can't do it in the vets without having to sedate her, due to her now hating them with a vengeance.

Her temperature was normal today, but he said there was a bit of watery stool on the end of the thermometer, but that there's no reason to believe that she'll be passing more diarrhoea, as she hasn't passed any since Thursday I think it was.

I'm wondering if she picked up a bug in vets that gave her the diarrhoea before she came home last time, as he said there are a couple of others cats there that also have it, so a bit like when people go in to hospital, I expect animals can pick up bugs in vets as well.

That's it for now, we'll just make her as comfortable as possible, keep her clean as and when she needs cleaning around the bottom, she looks fine on the sofa, she's been cleaning and is curled up for a sleep on her new absorbent blanket


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

RTC, this is excellent news!:thumbup1: Very pleased to hear Rosie is back home with you and feeling better and eating again! This is a big step forward. Sorry to hear what she had to go through with the catheter. Catheters are very painful to have inserted whilst conscious!  

I very much hope this encouraging progress in her recovery continues apace.  

Thank for you the update and the photos - she is gorgeous! I love tabby cats!:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Fantastic news  give Rosie a big cuddle from me. xx


----------



## Kitchen Maid (Aug 1, 2014)

So pleased to read the good news about Rosie. You must be so relieved to have her home again - and eating.

She looks very much like the tabby cat I grew up with from the age of 2 ... - always had a very soft spot for them ever since.


----------



## Kitchen Maid (Aug 1, 2014)

chillminx said:


> Sorry to hear what she had to go through with the catheter. Catheters are very painful to have inserted whilst conscious!


I was shocked rigid when I heard Blackie's screams the first time he had to have his bladder drained (he has FIC). We were sitting outside and I jumped up from my chair - I had no idea what was happening to him. The vet rushed out to us and said he'd have to sedate him which I'd assumed he would have done anyway. I felt very upset about it.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

This is brilliant news! So happy for you all! You have been truly wonderful with Rosie and I think she is repaying you now by making sure she got back home to you and is happy! Hoping Rosie will manage to do a pee on her own very soon! Rosie is one remarkable cat! XXX Hugs and strokes for our Rosie! I am so pleased you posted some photos of her Awww how gorgeous is she!


----------



## Rosie The Cat (Sep 21, 2014)

Thanks for all the positive thoughts, I've read them out to Rosie 

@ Kitchen Maid, that sounds awful about Blackie screaming, really not the sort of thing you want to hear after taking you pet in to the vets for help. I think as a one off, they should sedate straight away for anything that's going to be painful like that, why make a pet more distressed by not doing so.

She's not long had her last 1/2 sachet of food for the day and she's still very hungry, there isn't much in the pouches compared to the normal big meals she eats, so she'll be glad when the pouches have gone and is back on her usual portions.

Rosie is being more clingy than she usually is, she's not a lap cat, she only sat on my lap for the first time not long before the accident, and she's never sat on the other half's lap, but earlier on she curled up on her lap and had a good sleep, she's just got back on her lap again, and seems very contented


----------



## Rosie The Cat (Sep 21, 2014)

This is another reason I think Rosie is clingy and feeling a bit insecure, she's wanting someone/thing close by her, she has never sat with any of our other cats before, she's usually on a cushion at one end of the sofa, and Bouncer will be on her cushion at the other end, but Rosie has been trying to get close and be on Bouncers cushion with her tonight:










Bouncer (on the left) is the young one we found hanging around the house a while ago, she's still pretty small as cats go, the vet thinks she's about a year old now.

She was terrified when we first saw her, darting around with her belly low on the ground all the time. I think she was probably dumped out here in the countryside, because although she was young, she wasn't a shy feral cat who had been born wild, she was jumping up giving us headbutts the first day we called her to give her food, she now lives with us full time and is a really sweet girl.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Glad to hear there seems to be a little bit of improvement in Rosie. It sounds like a really hard slog - for all concerned! Fingers crossed she has turned the corner and continues to improve.

Sending positive vibes x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Rosie certainly has shown some spirit bless her, she's a very determined little cat and couldn't have better slaves taking care of her! Keep it up Rosie you're doing just great! hugs and strokes from me and Liddy. X I'm loving the photos RTC after all this time!


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Rosie is certainly lucky to have owners who will do everything they can to get her better. Looking at the sofa and everything you have done so she can get comfy on there despite the side effects of her injury bring a little lump to my throat. I think Rosie is repaying your effort by being as feisty as possible to let you know she is working with you and the effort will be worth it in the long run. The cuddles are her showing her appreciation for what you are doing x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi RTC how is Rosie doing today? X


----------



## Rosie The Cat (Sep 21, 2014)

Hi all, Rosie's still doing fine, it'll be 4 weeks tomorrow since the accident and I still can't believe that it happened to her 

As is to be expected, she's still not walking properly, but is a lot more mobile than when she went back to the vets on Wednesday, so she is improving. We keep her on the sofa as much as possible, but she obviously has to get up to try and use the tray or to wander around the living room.

She's eating well, although she's getting a bit bored with the same flavour Royal Canin pouches, but she's always been a good eater and comes back to finish it off, I think the pouches will be finished tomorrow night anyway, and she'll be back on her normal tinned food then.

Pieces of firm stool are still coming out of her, not of her own doing but at least they're coming out, she must feel them moving as she goes in the tray, and not long after they'll come out when she's laying down.

Her urine is leaking out well, but it doesn't smell anywhere near as much as it was a week ago, which makes me think that it's not as concentrated as it's coming out more easily, instead of sitting inside her getting stronger smelling.

We've seen a couple of small drops of just slightly pinkish urine on the floor, but I think that's just from the catheter and she is pretty red on her rear where it went in.

We're very happy with her at the moment and hope she continues to make progress


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Awww! that's really encouraging news! If Rosie is getting around a bit she must be feeling much more comfortable. If her wee is not so dark then it is more diluted that's good news. I'm sure that she would have not have come this far without your care and love for her! Bless little Rosie! keep it up girlie! Usual hugs to all! X


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

How is our Rosie today RTC? hoping for more good news! X


----------



## Rosie The Cat (Sep 21, 2014)

Hi All,

Rosie is still doing great at the moment, she didn't eat much yesterday because she's gone right off the Diagel powder on her food, but she finished it off in the end and that was the last of the powder.

I noticed her anus twitch earlier on, not sure if it was the anus itself or a muscle from nearby twitching and making that area move.

Something else I noticed, when she feels a stool coming, she's in and out of the tray a lot, if I lift her tail I can see it coming out, and when it's like that, she starts sitting a lot lower in the tray, with her anus almost touching the litter, and then it slowly comes out, so I'm hoping she's getting some sort of feeling back in that area.

Nothing much else to report at the moment, with a bit of luck her stool will remain normal even though the Diagel has now finished. If her stool does start getting softer, we can always get some more Diagel and give her that less often, like once every 2 or 3 days to keep it normal, but we'll see how it goes over the next few days.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Rosie The Cat said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Rosie is still doing great at the moment, she didn't eat much yesterday because she's gone right off the Diagel powder on her food, but she finished it off in the end and that was the last of the powder.
> 
> ...


this sounds more and more positive as the days go by! Really happy to hear this good news RTC How is Rosie in the Wee department is she still passing urine freely? I think if she is and doesn't need to be expressed this will really help her recover and gain her strength back without the stress. Thanks for keeping us updated! onwards and upwards Rosie!
Hugs and strokes for Rosie! X


----------



## Kitchen Maid (Aug 1, 2014)

The news just get better + better every time I have a looksee at how Rosie is coming along :thumbsup:


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Wonderful news RTC, I am so pleased for Rosie!


----------



## Rosie The Cat (Sep 21, 2014)

Hi Soozi,

Yes, she's still passing urine without having any control over it, we won't attempt to express her as she can definitely do without the stress of that again. She seems happy enough in herself anyway, and has passed several bigger bits of stool today as well, she looks perplexed when she feels the stool coming, and then relaxes when it drops out.

She's getting more active, walking around a lot, scratching at doors and wanting to jump up to the window, she really wants to go outside, I've told her she might be able to go out in 2 or 3 weeks


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Rosie The Cat said:


> Hi Soozi,
> 
> Yes, she's still passing urine without having any control over it, we won't attempt to express her as she can definitely do without the stress of that again. She seems happy enough in herself anyway, and has passed several bigger bits of stool today as well, she looks perplexed when she feels the stool coming, and then relaxes when it drops out.
> 
> She's getting more active, walking around a lot, scratching at doors and wanting to jump up to the window, she really wants to go outside, I've told her she might be able to go out in 2 or 3 weeks


That's good news. It doesn't matter whether she incontinent temporarily so long as she is passing urine. Sounds good progress and that's what matters and the fact that she is a bit more like her old self. Sending hugs. X


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Hugs to you and Rosie, glad all is going ok. xxx


----------



## Carlanat17 (Oct 6, 2014)

Hello. I'm glad to hear that Rosie is on her way to recovery. Xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi RTC hope we can have a little update on Rosie? Thought I would give you a day off from the forum as she is doing so well! X


----------



## Rosie The Cat (Sep 21, 2014)

Hi All,

Rosie's getting desperate to go outside, she keeps looking for a way out or sitting next to the door staring at it and reaching up for the handle, she doesn't look too happy at the moment with being stuck inside.

Up to 10:00pm last night she hadn't passed any stool for over 24 hours, for most of that time she was constantly in and out of her tray literally every few minutes, it was obviously bothering her, then at 10:00pm last night a fairly big firm piece of stool finally came out.

Then the Mrs held her and I massaged underneath to see if I could shift any more, quite a bit of softer stool and then liquid came out, Rosie seemed relieved it was out and curled up and went to sleep. There was a little bit more leakage while she was laying down, she was so tired that she didn't move whilst cleaning her, she's shattered from the previous 24 hours that she's still sleep now, over 4 hours later, nice to see her getting some good rest at the moment without any discomfort.

We're going to keep her in for at least another week, that'll be 6 weeks since the accident, but I'll be very anxious about letting her out at that point. She's walking a lot better now, but it still doesn't look right to me, very stiff looking, but that'll get better once she has been walking a bit more and loosening up, it's probably all the laying down she's been doing, and she's bound to be feeling stiff.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Rosie The Cat said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Rosie's getting desperate to go outside, she keeps looking for a way out or sitting next to the door staring at it and reaching up for the handle, she doesn't look too happy at the moment with being stuck inside.
> 
> ...


You are now becoming very expert at helping Rosie be comfortable. I'm glad she is still recovering I'm sure she will get there although it could take a few months. I would only let her out if supervised, do you think she would wear a harness? Thanks for the update I think of Rosie and little purrito everyday and it's nice to hear that they are both doing well. Take care healing strokes for Rosie. X


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi RTC I hope you are still looking in! How's our Rosie doing?


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

I hope everything is ok, I'm missing Rosie updates


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Also thinking of Rosie


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Glad to hear that Rosie is recovering well.
I can understand how worried you are feeling about letting her out.
After Archie had a major operation on his hip I got an Pet Physio to come round to see Archie and give me some advice on how to get Archie back on all four paws. It cost me £50 but it was well worth it.
He gave me a list of exercises and massage Tips for me to help Archie.
One was to walk him on a Harness for 5 minutes twice per Day. Slowly increasing the times by 3 per day up to 10 minutes per walk.

Also to stop you worrying in the future there is always cat proofing your garden if you have one.
We did this ourselves and we think it was the best thing we have done.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

jill3 said:


> Glad to hear that Rosie is recovering well.
> I can understand how worried you are feeling about letting her out.
> After Archie had a major operation on his hip I got an Pet Physio to come round to see Archie and give me some advice on how to get Archie back on all four paws. It cost me £50 but it was well worth it.
> He gave me a list of exercises and massage Tips for me to help Archie.
> ...


I sent RTC a PM. He was updating us regularly but I'm hoping that Rosie is still doing well! X


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

I hope Rosie is doing ok, I miss the updates!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Little Rosie is still on my mind I am hoping she did get through her ordeal. RTC was posting updates and then nothing. I hope He looks in and sees our posts.  x


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Sadly (and not saying this is the case here) one of the downsides of forums (that I find incredibly frustrating!) - and especially when someone only joins when there's 'a problem' we don't get to hear how it all turned out ..... 


Hope RTC is doing well


----------

